

ICFP 2009 Presentation Videos - Xichekolas
http://www.vimeo.com/user2191865/videos

======
Xichekolas
A couple of my favorites so far:

<http://www.vimeo.com/6571637> \- Haskell Arrays on GPGPU

<http://www.vimeo.com/6629455> \- Partial Memoization of Concurrency

<http://www.vimeo.com/6624203> \- Guy Steele's talk (slides for this were on
HN a week or so ago)

------
fawxtin
Actually, the album is this (by the same user):
<http://www.vimeo.com/album/126865>

